# 2011 Scott R2



## motloc (Feb 7, 2004)

I have a question for owners of the 2011 Scott R2, which is built with HMF as opposed to HMX. I'm a bigger guy (175 lbs, 80kg) and can sprint...my question is have you found the R2 stiff enough? Any reason to go with the R1?


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

The reviews I have seen indicate that there is no difference in stiffness between Scott frames built with either HMF or HMX net materials. HMX net allows a lighter frame with the same stiffness, but the difference is pretty small.

The biggest differentiators between the R1 and R2 are the components.

Best of luck! It really is a choice between two excellent machines. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

*help deciding*

I need some help deciding between two bikes. I can get a new Cervelo S2 with SRAM Rival for $1980 or a new Scott Addict R2 Ultegra for $1995. What do you guys believe is the better deal and why. Thanks.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Gaspasser1 said:


> I need some help deciding between two bikes. I can get a new Cervelo S2 with SRAM Rival for $1980 or a new Scott Addict R2 Ultegra for $1995. What do you guys believe is the better deal and why. Thanks.


Have you ridden them both? Which one worked better for you?

On the groups, most people have an immediate reaction when they ride them. My wife rides Ultegra and it is trouble free and easy to use, even for her. I find it easy to keep adjusted and light shifting myself, when I test ride her bike. I ride SRAM and had one failed shift/brake lever that SRAM warranted, but I would hate to try to teach my wife use Double Tap. There is a little learning curve for some people. 

On the frames, I really like Scotts, which is why I ride one, but am confident I could learn to love a Cervelo, depending on the graphics and how it rode.

So . . . ride and decide. No one else can make the decision for you. :idea:


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Tuscon. I have not riden either yet. I plan to this weekend. I am a little nervous about hearing of some cracking on the Addicts frames though and only 5 yr warranty? The Cervelo is lifetime...After riding them this weekend I may know more. Is the cracking a common problem for the Addict? I appreciate it.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Gaspasser1 said:


> I am a little nervous about hearing of some cracking on the Addicts frames though and only 5 yr warranty? The Cervelo is lifetime...After riding them this weekend I may know more. Is the cracking a common problem for the Addict?


Addict cracking . . . not that I know of. Haven't noticed any messages other than one guy recently who bought a used carbon bike on eBay. Used carbon bikes are always a risk because most manufacturers only cover the original owner.

Also, barring a crash, if a carbon part (frame or otherwise) does not fail in the first few months of service, it is not likely to fail ever . . . unless you crash. I don't believe any of the manufacturers will be much help when you crash, but you might ask the dealer if he knows about any "crash replacement" policy. If you race, that would be nice to have. Make him show it to you in writing!

I haven't raced for years. So, carbon was not a common frame material. Some of the crashes my steel bikes survived would definitely have turned a carbon frame into splinters, especially on the track a Trexlertown.


----------



## raimundospark (Aug 25, 2009)

Thinking about a 2011 Scott R2 with Ultegra. To justify I'd have to part with my vintage '86 De Rosa Super Prestige (with about 5k miles and Shimano) or my wife. Feel free to comment.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

raimundospark said:


> Thinking about a 2011 Scott R2 with Ultegra. To justify I'd have to part with my vintage '86 De Rosa Super Prestige (with about 5k miles and Shimano) or my wife. Feel free to comment.


Good wives are hard to find. Unless you racing, the De Rosa is probably not holding you back enough to warrant dumping it.

Anybody can buy a new bike. Great vintage machines, like yours, are harder to acquire.

Yeah, I am very happy riding an Addict day to day. But, my older, Campy Super Record equipped, steel steeds are not going anywhere and are still a joy for casual rides after more than two decades. :thumbsup:


----------



## raimundospark (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, Tucson. I went ahead, in large part because the Addict fit me even better than my old bike. Now I'll see if I can justify keeping both...


----------

